# RIP Cadbury



## xBumblexBee (May 24, 2011)

*Cadbury was only 5 weeks old when she died. She must have passed away through the night. She suddenly got really sick, and stopped being herself. I knew something was terribly wrong, but since yesterday was a holiday, no vet clinics were open. Rest in peace Cadbury, you will be missed by all that knew you. Have a fun time binkying around in bunny heaven. <3 *


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 24, 2011)

ray:


----------



## jujub793 (May 24, 2011)

so sorry about cadbury, such a pretty bun :rip:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 24, 2011)

So sorry about this. Its just heartbreaking. Binky free Cadbury at the bridge.


----------



## xBumblexBee (May 24, 2011)

Thank you.  I am actually dealing with this quite terribly.  My friend at school knew right away that I had been crying all morning. It's good to have real best friends.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 24, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost little Cadbury. Such a darling little bunny and gone too soon. I have no words to express my sorrow or to buoy you up. All we can do is give them unconditional love like they give to us. Binky free little girl, you're loved and missed greatly. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Yurusumaji (May 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. The whole situation was just awful.

I had 2 rabbits pass away like this, getting very suddenly ill on a holiday weekend and just not having enough time to get to a vet. :hug1

Binky Free, Cadbury. :rainbow:


----------



## xBumblexBee (May 30, 2011)

Today I went to the pet store to talk to the people. Now because of what happened, they said that when they get rabbits in, they are going to keep them for a week or two before selling them so that they are a bit older. And on Friday I get to go there, spend time with the bunnies, pick which ever one I want. And they'll keep it at their house for a week so that no one else buys it etc.  What nice people.


----------



## pla725 (May 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Perhaps the pet store can talk to the breeder before accepting rabbits from them. The bunnies should be at least six weeks before being separated from the mother.


----------



## LuellaJean (May 30, 2011)

I had a similar situation in March, a bunny I had for 6 days died from coccidia and it was so hard on me and especially my son. I'll be thinking of you and hoping you can find a way to cope with your loss. She sure was an adorable bunny.


----------

